# Murray Wildcat



## Jay81 (Aug 4, 2018)

Craigslist find, picked it up a couple hours ago and did a quick clean up except for the wheels. I'll clean it up a little better tomorrow during the day.
Looked up the serial and it appears to be a 1967. Serial # MO7220X92807957
If anyone can provide any additional info, it would be appreciated.
Pretty good shape, but unfortunately missing the headbadge and the left crank arm is bent.
Super cool Silver Star raised white letter cheater slick on the back, and Uniroyal Chain tire on the front.
20x2.125 and 20x1.75 respectively.


----------



## professor72 (Aug 7, 2018)

Very cool-did you get that off the local CL? I think I saw this for sale locally there.


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 8, 2018)

professor72 said:


> Very cool-did you get that off the local CL? I think I saw this for sale locally there.




Yes


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 8, 2018)

Cool Cat!


----------

